# GoPro battery life



## Dswag23 (3 mo ago)

I'm trying to design something to make your gopro or recording devices battery life last longer in the cold so you never miss a clip please fill out this forum to help me Recording your snowboard clips


----------



## JeffDahMoose776 (Feb 6, 2018)

No, read the rules, we don’t like you


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Why?


----------



## JeffDahMoose776 (Feb 6, 2018)

Donutz said:


> Why?


Does this not fall under the “requesting forms” part of the rules


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

JeffDahMoose776 said:


> Does this not fall under the “requesting forms” part of the rules


Sorry, that was directed at the OP, not at you. Too much of a hurry, should have replied-to.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

to hell with the GoPro..........can u make my dildo batteries last longer.............asking for a friend............


----------

